# *Best offer* 1128g One /Two Piece BGAs, QFPs on Ebay



## Slive

Hey Guys,

any bids and comments are welcome.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/173415568999?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649




Shipping to EU. PayPal only.

Slive


----------



## g_axelsson

Slive said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> any bids and comments are welcome.
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/173415568999?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> 20180716_173019.jpg
> 
> Shipping to EU. PayPal only.
> 
> Slive


A comment...

How did you reach the asking price of 295 euro?

A mixed lot with everything from plastic capped BGA, ceramic IC, black plastic chips to worthless flip-chip BGA:s.

There is no way to know the proportions between the different fractions or what is hiding below the surface. If I would make a bid on that lot I would really low-ball it to be sure not loosing money.

No, I'm not planning to make a bid and the offered price is way higher than the gold value even if this was all plastic capped BGA:s. I would calculate a gold content of 5 g/kg for a pure lot of plastic capped BGA:s and that would place the gold value at circa 35*1.1*5 euro =195 euro. Compared to the BGA:s the rest of the lot is almost worthless so if 50% were black plastic chips I would lower the estimate with 50% and not bother with the decimals.

So the asking price of 295 euro is 50% above the most optimistic calculations and probably more than twice the real gold value.
... and that is not taking any processing costs and work into the calculation.

If I would 

Göran


----------



## Slive

Hey Göran,

Thanks for the explanation. I'm new to this and learning every day.

I was referring to Tzoax's experiments, where he gathered ~11,38g/kg on " BGA VARIOUS CHIPS" and 4,7g/kg on "SMALL BGA chips". Witch would be 90% of this lot. 

Let me "calculate": 

789,6g (~20%) "SMALL BGA chips" => 8,9g Gold. 
225,6g (~70%) "BGA VARIOUS CHIPS" => 1,06g Gold. 

So this lot would make aprox 9,96g Gold with a value of ~340€.

Of course you'd nee to add processing costs etc. 

But as I said, I'm a noob and please correct me if I'm wrong. 

Also, this is a best offer "offer", so basically everybody can offer what they think is appropriate.

Slive


----------



## miroman

Slive said:


> Hey Göran,
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. I'm new to this and learning every day.
> 
> I was referring to Tzoax's experiments, where he gathered ~11,38g/kg on " BGA VARIOUS CHIPS" and 4,7g/kg on "SMALL BGA chips". Witch would be 90% of this lot.
> 
> Let me "calculate":
> 
> 789,6g (~20%) "SMALL BGA chips" => 8,9g Gold.
> 225,6g (~70%) "BGA VARIOUS CHIPS" => 1,06g Gold.
> 
> So this lot would make aprox 9,96g Gold with a value of ~340€.
> 
> Of course you'd nee to add processing costs etc.
> 
> But as I said, I'm a noob and please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Also, this is a best offer "offer", so basically everybody can offer what they think is appropriate.
> 
> Slive


Obviously plastic BGAs are less than small BGA.
The calculations are not correct, if there is no mistake in description:
789.6g SMALL BGA x 4.7 -> 3.71g
225.6g BGA VARIOUS CHIPS x 11.38 -> 2.56g
Total 6.27g gold. Spot is 34€/gr, but I doubt you can sell it over 95-96% of the spot, that's 32.34€.
So the gold value is 6.27 x 32.34 = 202.77€
Plus the buyer have to pay shipping.

In addition, I think Tsoax's results are 'just for info', as his procedures include many, many steps (double or triple incineration, triple boiling, sometimes second processing) and a lot, a huge lot of time. 
You have to find a really big enthusiast to sell this lot 

If you want real offers, you'd better describe in your listing exactly the weight of each type of chips, so the buyers, which don't read this forum, can make their calculations. And good luck 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## mls26cwru

I buy BGA chips all the time and I would avoid this lot.

The reason is that it is not sorted at all... you have RAM chips, Dips, small quads, flip chips, 2pc bga's, 1 pc bga's.... and i even see a crystal oscillator!

There is no way to accurate assess the value and that alone is going to drive down the price someone is willing to pay... that is not to say you can't find someone who wants the lot to try to learn refining, but sorting stuff is your best friend when it comes to selling your material like this. Also, this material is time consuming to process.

Just my two cents for what its worth.


----------



## Slive

Hey Guys,

this is great input, thank you. I totally agree with you, in terms of it's really hard to get an price estimation for an unsorted lot like this.

Although, I will not spent the effort to sort thing to suggested level, because i think I can spent the time in areas I'm good at. Knowing this will affect the price I'll get. :wink: 

As I said, this is a best offer price, so everybody can bid appropriately.  

Slive


----------



## Slive

miroman said:


> And good luck



Thanks Miro!


----------



## goldsilverpro

$20 and you pay shipping to Arkansas. That's my best offer.

Do you seriously think that junk is worth $133/pound plus a decent profit for the buyer?


----------



## Slive

So no point for collecting junk. :mrgreen: 
At least I learned something.
Thanks


----------



## nickvc

Like most e scrap it’s only junk if you have small amounts, there are threads on the forum covering most types of scrap encountered and methods that work to collect the values but it all depends how you want to spend your time, many members have found a process that works for them and stick to one or two types of scrap to refine and passing on or selling material that doesn’t fit in with their processes, others simply collect scrap and sell as it is and do not refine anything, both have there merits it all depends on what your aim is.


----------



## Slive

nickvc said:


> Like most e scrap it’s only junk if you have small amounts, there are threads on the forum covering most types of scrap encountered and methods that work to collect the values but it all depends how you want to spend your time, many members have found a process that works for them and stick to one or two types of scrap to refine and passing on or selling material that doesn’t fit in with their processes, others simply collect scrap and sell as it is and do not refine anything, both have there merits it all depends on what your aim is.



Hey nickvc, thanks. I'm not interested in refining stuff, although I find the process really fascinating. 

Maybe I'll find someone to sort all the batches for me or just toss it back into trash :mrgreen:

Auction is canceled

Slive


----------



## goldsilverpro

Slive,

Very few common items are worth $100/pound. Some of the smaller diameter, all gold plated pins and some gold plated fingers can go that high, or higher. No longer common, ceramic side-braze, all gold plated IC packages can go a lot higher than that, especially the small ones - but many bring more money as collector items. There are a few more items, but they're not common.

I apologize for calling your stuff junk, but that's how I saw it.


----------



## jimdoc

You should have just started it at a dollar. Most Ebay buyers with gold fever will drive the price higher than its worth all by themselves.


----------



## anachronism

jimdoc said:


> You should have just started it at a dollar. Most Ebay buyers with gold fever will drive the price higher than its worth all by themselves.



This is top quality advice. Idiots pay far more than the gold value for stuff, but seem to only do it when they choose to. 8) 8)


----------



## shmandi

Why did you end it? Everything is worth at least something.
Did you get any offers?


----------



## g_axelsson

At lest two offers. I actually made an offer, about twice as much as GSP including shipping.

Göran


----------



## denim

anachronism said:


> This is top quality advice. Idiots pay far more than the gold value for stuff, but seem to only do it when they choose to. 8) 8)



Ah yes, no truer words ever written!

Dennis


----------



## Slive

Thank you all for your comments. 

I followed your advices and found someone to presort the (3500g now) lot. I also started a 1€ auction on Ebay. 

Any bids of comments are welcome.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/202384089451?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Thanks
Slive


----------



## mls26cwru

Excellent! Now i know exactly what I would be willing to bid as I know exact weights by type! shame its in Europe and i'm in the states 

you should get a fair offer/bid now. In E-scrape, its is all about the sorting.


----------



## TreySeaJax

Silve, 

Maybe it is just me but it the picture those look prewashed. I am not as advanced as the others in refining skills, but the gold plating on the chip is the low hanging fruit even I can pick.


----------



## jimdoc

TreySeaJax said:


> Silve,
> 
> Maybe it is just me but it the picture those look prewashed. I am not as advanced as the others in refining skills, but the gold plating on the chip is the low hanging fruit even I can pick.



The gold is inside the chips, you cannot see it.


----------



## TreySeaJax

The gold plated connector pins on the outside. I know there are thin wires inside. I have busted some up. Not many, but was told to beware of prewashed chips if I was going to buy them. I don't but them I pull them off the motherboards myself and the tiny gold plated pins that connect them are there and easy to process. You can soak them whole to get the external pins quickly and bust them later.

I notice I did not say pins and these are not the kind with the plating on the outside like Intel 386s. The non plated tops have an acid washed look to them also and what's with the x marks on them?

They are not worth the same without the external pins...


----------



## jimdoc

Just study the forum.


----------



## mls26cwru

Wrong type of chips... those haven't been leached and most are pretty high yield. The majority of the gold is inside and these are not processed the same way as ceramics.


----------



## TreySeaJax

So these little feet that connect to the board are what?

Slowing down, studying, taking advice, learning

Thank you


----------



## mls26cwru

Solder balls... which is where it gets the name ball grid array (bga) chips.


----------



## jimdoc

Here is a link for you, the rest you will have to search for;

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11827


----------



## TreySeaJax

Thanks jimdoc, 

So those are basically just solder. I had read the entire topic you referred me to yesterday. It was enlightning and as I do have some of those, I am looking forward to processing them.

The cpu chips do have pins and were easy to process. Thank you for the respectful response.


----------



## jimdoc

Just don't rush into things. Save up enough to be worth processing, and know how to do it and what you should expect from the amount processed.


----------



## Slive

TreySeaJax said:


> So these little feet that connect to the board are what?
> 
> Slowing down, studying, taking advice, learning
> 
> Thank you



Hey TreySeaJax, when you rip of BGAs from the board (by force), you also rip off pads from the PCB. Than it looks like in your images. 

My material is desoldered so it doesn't have those "litte connectors" as you've mentioned. The gold you want is in the bond wires inside the chip anyway. Basically you'll get a better gold/kg ratio witch my lot.

Slive


----------



## kernels

Those 'feet' are basically a complete waste of time, many get suckered into processing them because they have visible Gold plating, but the amount of Tin in the solder balls and the thin visible plating means they are better to throw into your rubbish bin (or sell them with your low yield pcbs to the scrap buyers)

"All" the Gold is in the bond wires. 

You can peel the 'feet' from the black tops pretty easily, keep the tops, bin the feet.


----------



## TreySeaJax

I am learning. Thank you. I am not buying anything yet because I would not be able to recover anything fast enough nor do I have the funds to let it sit around. 

I have small stacks of motherboards and assorted cards and starting to be able to process some of it. Mostly I am sticking to fingers and pins because they are easier.

Hopefully one day soon I will be comfortable processing those type chips. I have many especially off depopulated ram cards. 

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Slive

Final bid was: 182€

I expected more tbh, but ok. It was a fun experiment, but I'm not sure I bother doing this again  

Thanks for all the bids and comments!

Slive


----------

